# Angebot: Professionelle Java Nachhilfe



## aschunk (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich biete professionelle Java Nachhilfe. 

Ich habe Erfahrung in Training und Nachhilfe mit Java und benutze einen modernen Erklärungsansatz. 

Ich habe außerdem Projekterfahrung mit Java insbeondere Java SE und Java Enterprise.

Wer Fragen zu Java hat, kann sich gerne bei mir per E-Mail melden.

Viel Spaß beim programmieren und Java lernen.

Viele Grüße

Alexander


----------



## EP22233 (6. Nov 2010)

Hört sich echt gut an. Grad mit Studium begonnen und da kommt Zeug auf einen zu, die meinen man hat schon Jahre programmiert. Ich bin echt hart Überfordert. Wie is denn deine Email-Adresse? Und wie gibts du Nachhilfe? Online?

Hoffe auf shcnelle Antwort. Danke schon mal

mfg EP


----------



## Jango (8. Nov 2010)

Um über private Nachrichten miteinander zu kommunizieren, musst du dich hier im Forum anmelden.
E-mail-Adressen postet keiner gern so öffentlich. Aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## SlaterB (8. Nov 2010)

aschunk könnte seine Email im Profil eintragen, dann kann man übers Forum Emails senden, ohne die Adresse zu sehen

ansonsten klingt
> kann sich gerne bei mir per E-Mail melden.
wirklich recht komisch


----------



## 94_7 (16. Nov 2010)

Hallo 
ich studiere im ersten Semester Informatik 
ich suche nach Nachhilfe in Objekt orientiertes Programmieren in Java.
Ich bin hier in Java Forum auf ihr Angebot gestoßen und hätte großes Interesse  und würde mich freuen wenn Sie mir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## VfL_Freak (17. Nov 2010)

Moin und Willkommen auf dieser Seite 



94_7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin hier in Java Forum auf ihr Angebot gestoßen und hätte großes Interesse  und würde mich freuen wenn Sie mir weiterhelfen können



Gerne ... möglicherweise ...... wie war noch gleich die Frage ???:L 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jango (20. Nov 2010)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Gerne ... möglicherweise ...... wie war noch gleich die Frage ???:L



Erst denken, dann antworten! Er/sie sucht *Nachhilfe* in OOP. Nachhilfe bedeutet, mit jemandem gemeinsam zu büffeln. Wenn er/sie kongrete Fragen hätte, wären die vielleicht schon da?


----------

